# Picture of the family drag car



## ranger bigd (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought that maybe someone would like to see pictures of the family drag car. It is a 1967 Pontiac GTO, it has gone 9.2 in the 1/4. We race and show it around the midwest, it is based out of Lincoln, Ne. We usually do about 6 or 7 car shows per year, but with the price of fuel we have limited our car shows and races too. 

In the picture we are running 1/8 mile, we don't like to do that as much since alot of our power is in the last 1/8 mile. \

I also have a mini sprint car I bought for my girls to run, but after they said they would run it, they are too scared now. I will have to get pictures of it and post them soon.

Thanks,

David


----------



## RDT (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice car!!! 9's moving!!


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice car. What are you running for the engine, tranny and rear end?


----------

